# What things does your wife do that make her interesting?



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

A question for the guys...

What makes your wife "interesting" to you? I'm talking about things she does, hobbies, maybe her work, how she spends her free time?

Was there anything she did when you met that you found fascinating? Unusual maybe?

Does she have any quirky hobbies? Partake of sports? Anything you guys do together that you find is pretty cool to share? Do you maybe like that she has "feminine" hobbies?

I ask because I realized I have done or tried a number of things in the last couple of years. I just am getting into learning to sew - one of my more laid back pasttimes. Me and hubz did indoor rock climbing last year which was great but hard to find the time for.

So what things does your wife do that make her interesting?


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Not a guy, but he is thrilled that I love football as much as he does.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

My wife is a scientist and that super cool to me. She contributed to a well known product (which I won't mention because it will identify her) which got news coverage when I was on travel at an airport. Seeing that part of her work got national coverage was so cool.

She camps and I like to camp with her. We have just started to do backpacking together.

She also likes to sew. One night at the family dinner she proudly announce she sewed something and I said "sew what". The kids got it but she got angry for a second until my big grin and the kids laughing clued her in.

There is lots more...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine likes that I'm not afraid to work or get my hands dirty. And I like camping.


----------

